# headlight for locomotive (train)



## gus (Aug 17, 2004)

do you guys know whether a headlight for a running locomotive can reach a beaming distance of over 800 meters. I would like to source that if this is really available now. Thanks lot. Looking forward for your input. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## jtr1962 (Aug 17, 2004)

According to the FRA:

[ QUOTE ]

The FRA requires that the locomotive headlight (steady burn) used for road service have a luminous intensity of at least 200,000 candela. The headlight light focus angle in the horizontal plane in relation to the centerline of the locomotive must illuminate the track so that the locomotive engineer can identify moving or stationary objects or conditions at a distance of 244 m (800 ft) in front and ahead of the locomotive. The reduced luminous intensity (60,000 candela) and distance requirements (91.5 m [300 ft]) for railroad yard headlight operation is required to reduce excessive glare for railroad employees.


[/ QUOTE ]

At 200,000 candela the beam can probably reach 800 meters, although I'm not sure how well things will be illuminated. Just going by the inverse square law it would be about 1/3 lux at that distance, but the optics in the lamp can distort that rule.


----------



## gus (Aug 17, 2004)

thanks a lot. any idea of how much would that costs?


----------



## jtr1962 (Aug 17, 2004)

$36 for the 350W, 75V version.

$28.27 for the 200W, 30V version.

I didn't look too hard but these might be available elsewhere or on eBay for less.


----------



## Hoghead (Aug 17, 2004)

gus,

Welcome to CPF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

I'm an Engineer on the Union Pacific and 2 head lights & 2 ditch lights combined won't light much if anything at 800 meters. I would estimate 200 to 250 meters, but 800 meters no way (this is with all 4 lights). These put out a lot of light, but it's spread out over a large area.

The headlights are 200 watts each and the ditch lights are 350 watts each. If you have a way of seeing them in use you'll notice that the ditch lights are much brighter than the head lights. The ditch lights are the lower ones that are about the same height as the walk way on the front of the engine. 

How are you planning to power these?


----------



## gus (Aug 17, 2004)

Hoghead, really thank you for your advice.

The case is I need to source such locomotive headlight for my company for replacement purpose. I am working in the procurment section of a railway company. The critical requirement for that replacement locomotive headlight is that it shall be able to beam at least with a distance of 800 meters. Any advice or help? or shall that model is bascially not exist right now?


----------



## Hoghead (Aug 17, 2004)

gus,

I'm not sure what the specs. are for these lights (what they are claimed to do), but these are the industry standard. All of the engines I've seen use the same type. You will need both headlights and ditch lights. I assume these are for replacing burnt out lights and not for some upgrade that I'm not aware of. If these are just replacing burnt out lights, the lamps in the link above are the correct ones. Ditch lights are Federally mandated for Engines that will be operated over public crossings.

Here's another link that might help you.


----------



## gus (Aug 17, 2004)

Hoghead,

thanks. the existing headlight is too old and is not able to beam far enough to reach a safety distance as the speeding imit has been lifted recently.

Do you think the present request of my company is not realistic enough (a headlight that can beam 800 meters)? or do you think we really need to replace the ditch lights this time also? Regards, 

Gus 

for


----------



## Hoghead (Aug 18, 2004)

I think the request for a 800 meter beam is not realistic.

If you don't have the 350 watt ditch lights, then a upgrade is called for. We do need all the light we can get.

The only lights that I've seen that might provide a 800 meter beam are the spot lights on barges. I don't think this is realistic either. This much light would be awesome, but it would blind motorists and we are not allowed to dim our lights for automobiles.


----------

